# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đà Nẵng giảm giá đặt tour và khách sạn để thu hút khách du lịch 2-9

## songsongvn

_Đà Nẵng giảm giá đặt tour và khách sạn để thu hút khách du lịch 2-9.Các công ty đặt tour giảm giá từ 20% - 25%,giảm từ 10% - 15% cho khách đặt phòng khách sạn Đà Nẵng_


Chỉ còn vài ngày nữa là tới kỳ nghỉ lễ 2-9 năm nay nhưng theo thông kê của các công ty lữ hành như : Vitours, Saigontourist, Vietravel .... số lượng đặt tour hạn chế hơn năm trước vì thế các công ty lữ hành vẫn chờ khách.
 Dưới đây là một số các dịch vụ được Đà Nẵng giảm giá để thu hút khách du lịch cho kỳ nghỉ lễ năm nay :
*Các công ty lữ hành ở Đà Nẵng giảm từ 20% - 25% cho các tour*

- Tour “Ấn tượng Đà Nẵng”: Đà Nẵng - Linh Ứng Sơn Trà - Tắm bùn - Ngũ Hành Sơn (3 ngày 2 đêm) giảm 25% (Công ty Du lịch Công đoàn). - Tour Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Cù Lao Chàm - Hội An - Non Nước - Sơn Trà (4 ngày 3 đêm) giảm 25% (Công ty Huyền thoại Việt).
- Tour Hà Nội - Huế - Hội An - Bà Nà (4 ngày 3 đêm) giảm giá 20% (Chi nhánh Saigontourist tại Đà Nẵng).
- Tour “Hành trình di sản”: Hà Nội, TP. Hồ Chí Minh - Đà Nẵng - Sơn Trà - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An - Huế - Động Thiên Đường (5 ngày 4 đêm) giảm 20% (Công ty Vitours).
- Tour “Đà Nẵng duyên dáng những cây cầu”: Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Ngũ Hành Sơn - du thuyền trên sông Hàn giảm 20% (Công ty Du lịch Hoàng Trà).



*Các khách sạn đà nẵng giảm giá từ 10% - 50% cho dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng*


- Khách sạn như Furama, Green Plaza, Mercure, Sandy Beach, Phương Đông… giảm giá phòng từ 15 - 50% 

*Các điểm du lịch cũng giảm giá từ 20% - 50% cho khách du lịch*


- Các điểm du lịch như Bảo tàng Điêu khắc Chăm, Danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn, Khu du lịch Bà Nà Hills… giảm giá vé từ 20 - 50%.

----------

